# Domain name not appear in location while sharing folder.



## sdhepale (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello,
I have installed AD windows server 2003 enterprise edition
on IBM Server and added 18 windows xp machines to it. On xp client machine when i am trying to add domain user or group to a folder, entire directory not appear in location area of sharing tab. Also when i am trying to add domain user to any local group then also Domain name not showing in location area
. So I am not able to share any folder as well as cant assign NTFS permission to domain user.
There is no problem with domain connectivity to PC and no domain login problem. I removed pc from domain and readded it to domain still facing same problem. This prob is occuring from any PC from domain. Users can access resources from DC but not able to access client machines. I am not able to set permission on client machines.
Please tell me what to do so that I can see entire directory or domain name in locations area.
Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Pls. check the Server's Event Viewer's log for any errors pertaining to this issue.

When a User is trying to access a file from a network, this is Permission issue. Are there folders shared from a client computer also other than your Server? If all the computers are XP Pro, from one of the shared folfer from a client computer, right click on it, select Sharing and Security. In here, there are 2 Tabs (Security and Sharing) that you need to add a User to grant a Permission to access this file. 

Also, you have to add that User that's trying to access the shared files/resources, and from that computer with from Control Panel =>User Accounts.

Please give us an update.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Check your DNS settings, the primary DNS address on each of the clients must be the DC, the DC should be pointing to itself.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you post the results of an ipconfig /all from a workstation and the server here for review.


----------

